# My 2010 Hair Updates -- Yep..I'm Claiming MBL!! (pic heavy)



## Ediese (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to share my 2010 updates.  You guys know how I overdo it with the pics. lol I took down my weave at 14 weeks, and this is what I had in store for me. I'm going to claim MBL regardless of what y'all say. lol  I still need 2.5-3" to WL, but hopefully I'll get there sometime this year. 

I've been having some fun with my hair. As it gets longer, I realize that it tangles easier and faster, so I can't do a lot of wet bunning. Also, I'm still working on the knots. 

Anyway, here are the pics. I have more in my fotki. 

Hair takedown. Took my sister 4 hours to take it out. There was a lot of thread, and it was a little difficult to see.









This is my hair before I started detangling.





First section is detangled. I applied some pantene repair mask deep conditioner, and detangled.





Shed hair from first section.





Next section detangled.





Shed hair from second section.





Length Check









Isn't shrinkage amazing?!





I'm stretching the tendril in the pic above.




Natural Hair Comparison

















































Closeup of curls









Wash n go
(hair is still wet -- left some conditioner in my hair, and raked IC fantasia gel through my hair)

















http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/207_231/32_155/IMG_3204-vi.jpg





Dry 









I've been wearing my hair in buns, and this updo/banana comb style. I hate the way it looks curly when it's out. Since the stylist cut 3-6" off the sides and crown when I got rid of my relaxed ends, it doesn't look right to me. The layered shape is off. The back is longer so it looks kinda skimpy while the rest looks bulky.









Dry hair








Next day









_________________________________________

*Update: *(I will post pics of my BKT in another thread). I got it done on Friday, and I'm in love. lol I'm trying to wait until I wash on Wednesday to post my review. I have a few positives/negatives so far, and I want to give an honest review of the process and the way my hair is reacting to it. 

I did a search and destroy for splits, and I have about 10% left to cut. My hair is growing in layers, so I might get .5-1" trimmed.

Here's a teaser pic I took when I made it home. I guess I still need Sabino because my hair started growing as soon as I left the stylist. It's a little frustrating because he said that I'm not suppose to mess with it until I wash out the treatment. It's really smooth, but he didn't get it really straight. There's still a lot of texture, kinda poofy.


----------



## CurlTalk (Apr 8, 2010)

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## ajenee (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats on your progress. I love the updo


----------



## mkd (Apr 8, 2010)

You are definately MBL and your hair is very pretty!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Your hair is beautiful! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 8, 2010)

_*Loving the hair! Gawjeous.
Thanks for sharing the pics*_


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Your curls are amazing. Congratulations on making MBL


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Apr 8, 2010)

oh em gee! you're hair is SO pretty!


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 8, 2010)

Your hair looks great! Very inspirational!!!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW! My jaw dropped when I saw your hair, it's so beautiful.  I especially like the banana clip style, I hope to rock that hair style next year.


----------



## Stella B. (Apr 8, 2010)

Girl, if this isn't the prettiest head of hair I've seen all day!!!!!!! Wonderful, gorgeous progress!!!!


----------



## Anacaona (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW. Let me pick my jaw up off the floor......
You just became my new hair idol!


----------



## HarySituation (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful! I cant believe you were able to keep a weave in for 14weeks! I also love Pantene's hair mask.


----------



## tkj25 (Apr 8, 2010)

i agree, definitely mbl & your hair is gorgifantabloumous!


----------



## rahlee22 (Apr 8, 2010)

You are such an inspiration!!!!  And you DO NOT OVERDO IT WITH PICTURES AT ALL! AS a mater of fact, I'm about to look at the pictures all over again! lol.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful as always. Your hair continues to be an encouragement to a transitioner like myself. Congrats on making MBL!!  

How many years/months post relaxer are you?

Do you plan to straighten any time soon?


----------



## tenderheaded (Apr 8, 2010)

You've got awesome hair and skills!!!

Congrats on reaching MBL!!!


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 8, 2010)

Your hair looks AMAZING!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys!! As always, I have to give credit where it's due. LHCF and BHM have definitely gotten me here.  I love y'all! 

*2007 Relaxed* -- this is where I started





Copied this from another thread -- for those that haven't seen these. I started my journey in September 07 at SL. I made BSL in December 08. In April 2009, I ended my transition and chopped back to APL. I got back to BSL in December 2009, and three months later I'm MBL. It's been a fun journey!

My Growth Comparison

*2007*












*2008 - Longest I've ever been in my life -- BSL*




*2009 - *

Decided to end my transition..minichopped in February









*Chopped the rest of my ends -- back to APL April 09 (was down about losing length but happy to be 100% natural -- transitioned for 2.5 yrs)*





*August 09*




*

*

*December 09*

*

*


----------



## Ladybug33 (Apr 8, 2010)

Very very pretty.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 8, 2010)

Favorite picture.  Beautiful hair girl!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 8, 2010)

rahlee22 said:


> You are such an inspiration!!!! And you DO NOT OVERDO IT WITH PICTURES AT ALL! AS a mater of fact, I'm about to look at the pictures all over again! lol.


 
Thanks!  I always feel like I'm overdoing it, but it's good to know that you guys are okay with it. 



ChanelNo5 said:


> Beautiful as always. Your hair continues to be an encouragement to a transitioner like myself. Congrats on making MBL!!
> 
> How many years/months post relaxer are you?
> 
> Do you plan to straighten any time soon?


 
Thank you!  I chopped last year, April 2009 after transitioning for 2.5 years.


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG! 
Your hair is absolutely breathtaking. I have been staring at your pictures for about 10 minutes. Congratulations to you!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 8, 2010)

I was waiting for your update. Your hair is beautiful!! Simply beautiful!


----------



## hairedity (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome, gorgeous hair! I mean look at your starting pics ....wow.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that is some hair to die for! WOW! Keep up the awesome progress.


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 8, 2010)

How were you able to keep your weave in for 3.5 months. I've gone 2.5months and almost went crazy!

What was your reggie for caring for your natural hair???? How did you tame all that new growth???


----------



## danysedai (Apr 8, 2010)

You and your hair are gorgeous! your hair reminds me of my sister's,she's natural with gorg hair like yours


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 8, 2010)

Your hair is just beautiful


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Apr 8, 2010)

One more question. Might seem strange but I'm just curious...

Coming from your starting point (thin, relaxed, short) how does it feel to have that beautiful, natural, long, lush head of tendrils?

Do you look at it in awe? What does it feel like?

I imagine a great since of accomplishment...and cockiness. I know I would...


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 8, 2010)

You have your rights to MBL! Congradulations on claiming it! You've worked hard for it! It's definitely yrs to claim!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Apr 8, 2010)

Gorgeousssss hair !!!!! Not bad at ALL for 3 years of growth!!!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 8, 2010)

Mane Event said:


> How were you able to keep your weave in for 3.5 months. I've gone 2.5months and almost went crazy!
> 
> What was your reggie for caring for your natural hair???? How did you tame all that new growth???


 
Thanks again ladies!  I really appreciate the love!

I usually wear kinky curly weave, and so I'm able to cowash every couple days without having to flatiron my leave out. This time I had a straight weave install. I washed every two weeks, but made sure I spritzed my hair with Scurl every other day. Once I used Sabino Moisture Block, I didnt' have to keep flatironing.


----------



## brittdadutchess (Apr 8, 2010)

I LOVE your hair. It's totally awesome.


----------



## freecurl (Apr 8, 2010)

Love your hair. You may be one on my hair twins. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow!  Your hair is AMAZING.  I really like you wash and gos.  Your coils/curls are too perfect.  Congrats.


----------



## keelioness (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank You So much.Your hair is awesome...and please..I love lots of pics! Seeing is believing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG!!!!

i'm in love with your hair!!!!


----------



## LadyD (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing progress!  Just beautiful.


----------



## Jas123 (Apr 8, 2010)

loverly hair.... i would like to think if i went natural my hair would look like yours... unfortunately, NOT!


----------



## Bella02 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats on making MBL! Your hair is simply beautiful.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 8, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful  Congrats on your progress


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 8, 2010)

Your WNG is exaaaaactly the length I want mine, but it's being stubborn 

I love your hair! You will definitely be WL before the year's out!

So tell us, are you going into another weave? And how did you make that BUN, the one with the tendril hanging out?!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Apr 8, 2010)

Loved the pics, thanks for posting. I have the same question as the poster above. Do you plan to go back into a weave and how long do you normally take a break in between.


----------



## aquafinawetwet (Apr 8, 2010)

yourrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is giving me convulsions im sorry but im in love with the back of your head


----------



## Nayeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Exceptionally beautiful Ediese!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 8, 2010)

ChanelNo5 said:


> One more question. Might seem strange but I'm just curious...
> 
> Coming from your starting point (thin, relaxed, short) how does it feel to have that beautiful, natural, long, lush head of tendrils?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I'll admit that sometimes I look at some of my pics, and think that I have a completely new head of hair. I'm very happy, and grateful that I found the hair boards because there's no way that I would have gotten where I am if it wasn't for LHCF and BHM. 

I've NEVER had long hair in my life! When I started out, I didn't know anything about hair care. Back then, I thought that after about 4 weeks after a relaxer if it wasn't as straight as I wanted it, so I need to relax pronto. I hated to even see the 'new growth'. My hair was very damaged from overprocessing. It got to a point where every time I relaxed there was a bald spot in my nape shortly thereafter.  I stopped relaxing before the hair boards because I felt like I didn't have a choice if I wanted to keep the hair that I had left So, yes, when I see where I came from, it feels amazing. I absofreakinlutely LOVE it! 

After I took my hair down, I was in the drive thru somewhere getting breakfast.  The lady at the window looked at my hair, and said, 'WOW..can I have some of your hair?" I couldn't help smiling. That really made my day. 

Before this gets any longer, I just wanted to say to those of you that are starting where I've been, it is possible. I didn't believe it, but 3 yrs later after reaching BSL, going natural, chopping back to APL, and then making MBL, I can't help but to say it IS POSSIBLE!!!!  It's a great feeling. Ask me that question again at the end of the year when I'm WL. I can't wait to straighten hair that's at WL.  Just the thought gives me goosebumps. lol


----------



## ckisland (Apr 8, 2010)

My God, your hair's so pretty . I was suppose to be doing twists tonight, but your wash n'go has inspired me to give gel another try .


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats, Ediese!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 8, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 8, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Your WNG is exaaaaactly the length I want mine, but it's being stubborn I'd love for it to be APL, but I don't think that's gonna happen. lol
> 
> I love your hair! You will definitely be WL before the year's out! Thanks so much! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> So tell us, are you going into another weave? And how did you make that BUN, the one with the tendril hanging out?!


 
That's a really easy bun. The only thing I did was separate my hair into three pieces, then I wrapped each piece around my pony in opposite directions. Hope that makes sense.



NorthernCalGal said:


> Loved the pics, thanks for posting. I have the same question as the poster above. Do you plan to go back into a weave and how long do you normally take a break in between.


 
I'm not really sure about the weave. I think I'd like to take a little break, but honestly..I'm missing the length. lol 

I try to at least take 2-4 weeks in between before getting a new weave. I feel like I need to get reacquainted before getting another weave if I do go that route. If anything since I don't like the way my wash n gos look from the front, I'll add some clip in extensions for extra length.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 8, 2010)

Doing your thang, girl!!!


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 8, 2010)

CurlTalk said:


> Gorgeous hair!



Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Kellum (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats on making MBL. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## sugarwater (Apr 8, 2010)

Eugh, I just threw up a little in my mouth. I hate you....













LMAO j/k  That's the second time i've said that this week. You're hair is magnificent. I can't wait until i'm there.  Also, that pony with the hanging pieces is a beautiful style! Make sure you show off your hair a bit more before weaving it up


----------



## Dee_33 (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful hair...luving the curlies.  I can't wait till I'm fully natural.  Don't you just love the thickness of natural hair?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow!  Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you do with your own hair under the weave? Could you detail how you have your hair weaved up?


So So beautiful!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 8, 2010)

OH MY GOD GIRL you have GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on MBL!


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 8, 2010)

One more question. What kind of hair is that in your avatar???? I also wear a curly wear from time to time but I REALLY like that curl pattern. 

Okay, I promise I'll be good. No more questions!


----------



## MissGee (Apr 8, 2010)

wow your hair is pretty


----------



## Toy (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful Hair as always Congrats looks very soft and shiny.


----------



## nikki2229 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'M IN LOVE!
I could look at these pics all night. Please don't worry about overdoing it with the pics, you know we love them around here.
Congratulations on making MBL!


----------



## zazzi (Apr 8, 2010)

Great progress and gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Kneechay (Apr 8, 2010)

Absolutely ridiculous, Ediese. As soon as Tinnell returns from Switzerland in May, I'm getting her to pencil me in. I love your hair and progress. I'm sending her an email to see this. 

Off topic: Amara is coming into town tomorrow for a wedding this weekend, and her and some of my peeps are going for drinks. You should join us. Text me if you're down.


----------



## Seven7 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 8, 2010)

You area HAIR SUPERSTAR!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the inspirational pics... I always look forward to your posts


----------



## ajacks (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in awe!  Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Theo (Apr 8, 2010)

loves it! Gorgeous hair!


----------



## amara11 (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG!


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome job you have come a long way, you are an inspiration to many of us.


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 8, 2010)

Man see this is what I miss not checking LHCF every day!! LOL Man your hair is  amazing!! Great progress Edise!! I hope to be there reallllly soon! <runs off to buy weave for summer sew in> (^_^)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 9, 2010)

*makes nasty Seaborn noise*
Your hairrr!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 9, 2010)

Simply beautiful, Congratulations!!


----------



## winnettag (Apr 9, 2010)

Great progress!  Love those side by side comparisons.
How do you define your coils like that?


----------



## kyla (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is so pretty!  WOW!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Apr 9, 2010)

your hair is too gorgeous!!


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful hair! Congrats on your progress!


----------



## soon2bsl (Apr 9, 2010)

Love your hair! It's gorgeous. Congrats on reaching MBL!


----------



## lowridin76 (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 9, 2010)

I love your progress pics Ediese!!! Your hair is too beautiful!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 9, 2010)

Hellllloooooo new hair idol!!!


----------



## doll-baby (Apr 9, 2010)

I LOVE your hair !


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 9, 2010)

I love your hair....your such and inspiration


----------



## My Friend (Apr 9, 2010)

Like all the others before me.....You have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations, your hair is beautiful.  I really enjoyed looking at all that hair porn.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Apr 9, 2010)

I love it!!!!!!!!!! omg!!!!!!! Gorgeous as always


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats on reaching MBL Ediese!!! Yay!


----------



## melissa-bee (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## SexySin985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are truly an inspiration


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is so beautiful and you are proff that when people say weave damages the hair is a bunch of Bull Spit. It's all about the technique!!!


----------



## Fab79 (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks for sharing, you are most definately MBL, you were my hair idol (and you still are)

congrats


----------



## Truth (Apr 9, 2010)

Your my inspiration...geezzzz that's so gorgeous...congratz


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 9, 2010)

I had to go and have a look at your 2007 pics to remind myself of where you started from and you just continue to bowl me over!


----------



## jry2lnghair (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats on reaching MBL again.   I just love your hair.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is sooo pretty and healthy looking!!!! You have made wonderful progress...Cant wait to see more updates!!!


----------



## Sade (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats!! I love your hair!! I keep having set backs even though I am doing everything I can to make sure I don't. It is good to see people's hair growing and doing well! It keeps me motivated! Thanks for sharing and yeah I think it is MBL too!


----------



## Calia001 (Apr 9, 2010)

fantastic, your texture is gorgeous


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Apr 9, 2010)

very beautiful hair


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 9, 2010)

Man, I just had to take another look today!!


----------



## Eclass215 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't even know what to say.  I am speechless.  You have come SO far and I love it!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 9, 2010)

These are the kind of pictures that make me want to go natural.  BEAUTIFUL head of hair!! Love the tundrels!!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd say you're mid back  You hair looks very healthy. You kept a weave in for 14 weeks? Impressive. I'm thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome progress. Congrats on reaching MBL.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is absolutely beautiful, you have come so so far and you're such a great inspiration to me!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet Baby Jesus!  

*gives serious side eye to jar of relaxer*


----------



## kami11213 (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay, I had to look at your pics twice, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## lala (Apr 9, 2010)

You're there...great progress!  You're very photogenic as well.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Apr 9, 2010)

Gorgeous hair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing progress!!!!


----------



## SelahOco (Apr 9, 2010)

You're one of my favorite posters!  I love your hair.


----------



## exubah (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## Gibsongal (Apr 9, 2010)

Fabulous growth! What an inspiration. I guess I should stop crying about the little shed hair I get every week! LOL. You're curls are just amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow wow wow, I am floored my your progress. U give me hope, I want to transition someday. I luv ur curl pattern


----------



## Reece Nicole (Apr 9, 2010)

Simply Gorgeous. I love the ponytail


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 9, 2010)

give me that hair!  your so pretty!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 9, 2010)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> Your hair is so beautiful and you are proff that when people say weave damages the hair is a bunch of Bull Spit. It's all about the technique!!!


 
Mizz Diamonds, we are right here >>>>>><<<<<< with that one. I've even read a few posts where folks where NOT recommending PS'ing as it supposedly messes up your ends. These photos prove otherwise; at the end of the day, it is how you care for your hair while it is protected. 

Once again Ediese, thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats Ediese!!  You are a great motivation & I love your pic-filled updates!


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 9, 2010)

Gorgeous hair! Great progress!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriously, you are a HAIRSPIRATION...CLAIM MBL because that is definitely what you are! Congratulations on your success!


----------



## angelc (Apr 9, 2010)

You should know by now that we LOVE pics!  Your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## 200AndOne (Apr 9, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2010)

YAY FOR MBL!!!! And you already know I stan for your hair.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks again ladies! I really appreciate you all taking the time to comment. I wish I could quote everyone, and personally thank you all. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> Doing your thang, girl!!!


 
Thanks m'am! I wanted to thank you for the pm you sent me about L'Occitane Repair Mask. I've been using it with my steamer (thanks for that Exoticmommie), and I'm in LOVE!! I apply Qhmet (sp) Detangling Ghee and it leaves my hair really soft. 



Mahalialee4 said:


> What do you do with your own hair under the weave? Could you detail how you have your hair weaved up?
> 
> So So beautiful!


 
Thank you.  I have detailed tips in the About Me section in my fotki. If there is something that I didn't answer there, please pm me. I've been going to Nichi's stylist Tinnell, who is fabulous by the way to weave my hair.



Mane Event said:


> One more question. What kind of hair is that in your avatar???? I also wear a curly wear from time to time but I REALLY like that curl pattern.
> 
> Okay, I promise I'll be good. No more questions!


 
No problem. It's Halleys Curls Creole Curly. I loved it. I have more pics here.



Nichi said:


> Absolutely ridiculous, Ediese. As soon as Tinnell returns from Switzerland in May, I'm getting her to pencil me in. I love your hair and progress. I'm sending her an email to see this.
> 
> Off topic: Amara is coming into town tomorrow for a wedding this weekend, and her and some of my peeps are going for drinks. You should join us. Text me if you're down.


 
Thanks Nichi!! Yea, I've really been itching to get back in some kinky curly hair. lol I'm going to try my hardest to hold off for a few months. Tinnell's in Switzerland?! I'm so jealous. 

I'll let you know about this weekend. I'd love to join you guys, but as of right now, I have two hot dates. lol  I'll let you know if anything changes.



winnettag said:


> Great progress! Love those side by side comparisons.
> How do you define your coils like that?


 
Thank you!  I cowash with Pantene Hydrating Conditioner, and leave just a bit in my hair. Then, I apply some gel to my hair and rake it through starting from the roots. My roots in the crown tends to be more cottony, so I might use my denman or twirl my hair around my fingers. 

When I first went natural, I shingled to get really defined curls, but I no longer do that. I find that if I just rake the gel through my hair I get the same results, it's just a little frizzier.



Mizz Diamonds said:


> Your hair is so beautiful and you are proff that when people say weave damages the hair is a bunch of Bull Spit. It's all about the technique!!!


 
Thank you! Yes, you're absolutely correct. I've always said that if it's done the right way, and properly maintained it can make a world of difference.



evsbaby said:


> I had to go and have a look at your 2007 pics to remind myself of where you started from and you just continue to bowl me over!


 
Thank you!  Yea, sometimes I do the same thing when I start getting frustrated. lol



MRJ1972 said:


> Your hair is sooo pretty and healthy looking!!!! You have made wonderful progress...Cant wait to see more updates!!!


 
Thank you!  I'm getting BKT today, so I'm going to be temporarily not natural. lol I'll post pics of that when I'm done. I'm just a bit nervous, but I can't wait to see it straightend. I dyed it bright black last night, and I'm loving the color. I hope the red doesn't come back.



Sade said:


> Congrats!! I love your hair!! I keep having set backs even though I am doing everything I can to make sure I don't. It is good to see people's hair growing and doing well! It keeps me motivated! Thanks for sharing and yeah I think it is MBL too!


 
Thank you! We all have setbacks. I know I've had my share even after I started my journey. Don't get down about it. Stick to what works for your hair, and you'll see progress in no time. It takes time. 



halee_J said:


> I'd say you're mid back  You hair looks very healthy. You kept a weave in for 14 weeks? Impressive. I'm thinking about getting one myself.


 
Thank you! Yes, but I wanted to mention that it is NOT recommended to wear a weave past 12 weeks. I know my hair will do ok if I keep it up to 16 weeks, but someone else's might not. Usually, I only keep it for 12 weeks though.



Barbie83 said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus!
> 
> *gives serious side eye to jar of relaxer*


 
lol  Thank you!! Yea, leave that relaxer alone. lol



beans4reezy said:


> Mizz Diamonds, we are right here >>>>>><<<<<< with that one. I've even read a few posts where folks where NOT recommending PS'ing as it supposedly messes up your ends. These photos prove otherwise; *at the end of the day, it is how you care for your hair while it is protected*.
> 
> Once again Ediese, thank you for the inspiration!


 
Absolutely!  I think a lot of people aren't aware that protective styles do help when done the right way.


----------



## Day36 (Apr 9, 2010)

1. This is the epitome of "pic heavy". Thank you!
2. Your hair makes me swoon and fan myself!

lol. But seriously, great job and keep up the good work


----------



## tricie (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous; based on your curls, you may be my hair twin!  I only hope my hair gets to that length, and yes, claim MBL; you've earned it!  Beautiful curls!


----------



## so1913 (Apr 9, 2010)

Love love love your hair...you've done such a great job growing it out.

What are you using to pin your hair up in your last set of updo pics?


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is so lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

I love your hair. It is so pretty. I especially like curly updos.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 9, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Thank you!  I'm getting BKT today, so I'm going to be temporarily not natural. *lol I'll post pics of that when I'm done*. I'm just a bit nervous, but I can't wait to see it straightend. I dyed it bright black last night, and I'm loving the color. I hope the red doesn't come back.


 
Please do! You know we will be waiting! Please don't worry about being photo heavy...'cause you know, we's hungry for da pitchas 'round here


----------



## Ediese (Apr 9, 2010)

so1913 said:


> Love love love your hair...you've done such a great job growing it out.
> 
> What are you using to pin your hair up in your last set of updo pics?


 
I used a banana clip to hold it together, and then hair pins to pile it up.



beans4reezy said:


> Please do! You know we will be waiting! Please don't worry about being photo heavy...'cause you know, we's hungry for da pitchas 'round here


 

 I will.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful...


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 9, 2010)

Ediese, you are so pretty! Oh, yea your hair is gorgeous too


----------



## onelove08 (Apr 9, 2010)

You are doing a great job!!!! Love those curls!!!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! Your growth is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## PistolWhip (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful hair and such great progress. Big Congrats!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats to MBL!!!  Your hair is sooo inspirational! 
Your curls are gorgeous!


----------



## dyamonds10 (Apr 9, 2010)

i heart your hair


----------



## Tangie (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 9, 2010)

Good Lawd that is some beautiful hair!!! Wow just WOW!!!! notworthy


----------



## anon123 (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing, from apl to mbl in 1 year!  Great job!  And your hair is beautiful.


----------



## MiWay (Apr 9, 2010)

Girl, I am speechless!    Your hair is beautiful!!! You have made amazing progress and you are a true inspiration.  I love it!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on your progress!!!


----------



## goingBack2black (Apr 9, 2010)

u are my hair inspiration! i have showed my mother, sister and friends your beautiful hair and reggie and one by one, we are getting there. GOOD JOB! yur one of the reasons why i put in my box braids and then i will install my sew in....: )


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 9, 2010)

I Love your curls, beautiful hair


----------



## Garner (Apr 9, 2010)

Ediese, your hair is gorgeous!!!  I was shocked by the amount of hair lost after detangling, yet you can't tell.  Where did you obtain a banana clip that's strong enough to hold all of your hair?


----------



## princessdi (Apr 9, 2010)

Claim it girl!  Congratulations.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah I love it, that banana clip thing is LOVELY! Congrats, your hard work shows!


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 9, 2010)

your hair is gorgeous i cant wait i give myself 2 1/2-3yrs to get to mbl


----------



## nnmiles (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful Lovely curls!!!


----------



## bitohoney (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful texture!!!  Looks healthy too.


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG!!! your hair is soooo beautiful!  congratulations!


----------



## Kneechay (Apr 9, 2010)

i had to return to look at the pics again. i just had to... it's like crack


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 9, 2010)

You're definitely MBL!!!
Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## teysmith (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG! I'M SUBCRIBING TO THIS THREAD SO THAT I CAN COME BACK AND LOOK EVERYTIME I NEED INSPIRATION!! AMAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!!!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Apr 9, 2010)

Your hair is absolutely AMAZING!! You give a girl like me hope! ​


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 9, 2010)

finally! i've been waiting on these pics!!
your hair is gorgeous, Ediese-congrats!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats on making MBL, its beautiful!!!​


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 9, 2010)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!! Thank you sooo much for sharing those pics with us.. JUST WOW.. and like some have said, you have come such a loooong way!!! keep up the good work.. this was just beautiful, and i love the pic-heavy threads you give.. thanks again for embracing us w/ your beautiful progress.

eta:when exactly did you start transitioning??


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, Ediese, your hair is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## janeemat (Apr 9, 2010)

Your journey is really an inspiration.  Just absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG! I love your curlies! I especially love your hair when it was pulled up...congrats on your hair growth...amazing progress!!!


----------



## happycakes (Apr 9, 2010)

Gorgeous!!  I love your hair and earrings!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 9, 2010)

your hair is really pretty. i am loving the updo at the end. congrats on making mbl. ♥


----------



## thickness (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW!!!!! thanks for sharing!  have you tried any new kinky curly hair lately?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful just Beautiful.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Beautiful hair! We're gonna reach WL together this year.*


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 9, 2010)

There's no such thing as too many pictures and I just love comparison and stretched/shrinkage pictures. One day I'll try my hand at weaves but cornrows always spell disaster for me so who knows. Congrats on being MBL your hair unstretched reached SL so quickly it seemed. That's uplifting cause that's my main goal.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 9, 2010)

your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## fiasca (Apr 9, 2010)

How I missed this thread!!! I love your curls, your hair!! You went from APL to MBL in just 1 year...  You are a great inspiration!! What is your long term goal?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the hair growth progress! Your hair is BEE-YOU-TEE-FUL!!! Lovely pictures! Keep taking great care of your hair!


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, you are officially midback to me. You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 10, 2010)

Great job, Ediese!  Your hair is AMAZING!  You've been so diligent and so open with all of your reggies, I appreciate you, Chica.

Enjoy your beautiful crown of glory.


----------



## Charlie555 (Apr 10, 2010)

You have me over here ready to weave my hair up for the rest of the year!!!! 

Congrats to you!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 10, 2010)

thickness said:


> WOW!!!!! thanks for sharing! have you tried any new kinky curly hair lately?


 
I haven't tried any, but I did receive new vendor information, so I might try it for the summer. I'll post a review when I do.



dachsies_rule! said:


> *Beautiful hair! We're gonna reach WL together this year.*


 
Definitely! You look like you're already there though.



fiasca said:


> How I missed this thread!!! I love your curls, your hair!! You went from APL to MBL in just 1 year... You are a great inspiration!! What is your long term goal?


 
Thank you!  My ultimate goal is WL.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Great job, Ediese! Your hair is AMAZING! You've been so diligent and so open with all of your reggies, I appreciate you, Chica.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful crown of glory.


 
Thanks Bronze! I really appreciate that. 



Nichi said:


> i had to return to look at the pics again. i just had to... it's like crack


 
You're so silly! Did your friend get the brazilian treatment? I got it done last night.



Rocky91 said:


> finally! i've been waiting on these pics!!
> your hair is gorgeous, Ediese-congrats!


 
Thank so much Rocky!  I always appreciate your comments.



amazing said:


> JUST BEAUTIFUL!! Thank you sooo much for sharing those pics with us.. JUST WOW.. and like some have said, you have come such a loooong way!!! keep up the good work.. this was just beautiful, and i love the pic-heavy threads you give.. thanks again for embracing us w/ your beautiful progress.
> 
> eta:when exactly did you start transitioning??


 
Thank you!! Yep, it's been a long time. I don't remember the exact time I stopped relaxing. It was before I found the hair boards sometime between February - September 07. I think it was around July 2007.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 10, 2010)

Your hair is ridiculously gorgeous! #jealousashell


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow!!!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Apr 10, 2010)

:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:wow:*AMAZING HAIR!!!*  Such an inspiration, Those updos are something serious!  Love that u post so many pics and I'm sooooo looking forward to the BKT pics!!!  I can only imagine...love3:


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 10, 2010)

This is literally the best argument I have ever seen for weaves as protective styles! 

Congrats on reaching MBL. We have completely different textures, but you inspire me all the same and now I have a new 3yrs post length goal!


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 10, 2010)

It's gorgeous absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE IT! I cant tell you how I needed to see this today. I had a moment this morning (wash day) I was ready to *totally* give up....._so serious_! It was MEANT for me to see this thread today...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You are a true inspiration


----------



## deltagyrl (Apr 10, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 10, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> This is literally the best argument I have ever seen for weaves as protective styles!


 
I know THAT'S RIGHT!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 10, 2010)

to be honest, i'm jealous...but happy for you.  your hair is AMAZING! congrats on all of your progress and much more to come


----------



## candiel (Apr 10, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## solewoman (Apr 10, 2010)

your journey is truly inspirational. beautiful hair


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 10, 2010)

I  your hair and the all the styles are gorgeous! 

Oh and I like your shirt with the giant olive on it too!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 10, 2010)

mimi0410 said:


> It's gorgeous absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE IT! I cant tell you how I needed to see this today. I had a moment this morning (wash day) I* was ready to totally give up*....._so serious_! It was MEANT for me to see this thread today...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You are a true inspiration



OT: Tangles???


----------



## guudhair (Apr 10, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!...thanks for sharing...

and when are you getting the BKT (don't even know what that means, lol) so I'll know exactly when to be on the look out for more pics?

you have me over here seriously considering not relaxing next week!!!


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 10, 2010)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 10, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Favorite picture.  Beautiful hair girl!




Why did I cut and save this pic to post and then decided to finish reading. 

This picture is So Beautiful and so are you and your hair! Congratulations.


----------



## Kneechay (Apr 11, 2010)

No, I told her you were getting the BKT and she wanted to wait and see your results first. I told her you said you'd post pics and she wanted to see them. She also wanted to wait a while and see if you'd report back with updates on the BKT; shes nervous.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 11, 2010)

Ediese, are you going to post your BKT results on this thread or create another? If you post them on this thread...this thread is going to go about another 25- 30 pages! lol


----------



## jshug (Apr 11, 2010)

Ediese, transitioning also with a weave...will be 14 wks on 4/23 which is when I plan on taking it down. Any tips to prevent tangling? I'm super nervous about knots and dreads, lol


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful progress!!!


----------



## rsmith (Apr 11, 2010)

your hair is soooooooo pretty.  I cant wait until mine there.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 11, 2010)

jshug said:


> Ediese, transitioning also with a weave...will be 14 wks on 4/23 which is when I plan on taking it down. Any tips to prevent tangling? I'm super nervous about knots and dreads, lol


 
Ediese started a thread here with tips : "Weave Bible 101" -- her OP states all the do's and don't you need when it comes to weave.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 11, 2010)

God I wish I had ur hair  just beautiful. Your truly an inspiration!!!! Thanxs for sharing


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 11, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous!!!  I have stopped using straight half wigs to avoid flat ironing but I guess I do need to try sabino again, I have a second bottle in the cabinet.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay. I'm trying not to keep bumping this, but I did want to come back and thank everyone for commenting and to answer your questions. 



beans4reezy said:


> Ediese, are you going to post your BKT results on this thread or create another? If you post them on this thread...this thread is going to go about another 25- 30 pages! lol


 
I think I'll post a new thread. I did get it done on Friday, and I'm in love. lol I'm trying to wait until I wash on Wednesday to post my review. I have a few positives/negatives so far, and I want to give an honest review of the process and the way my hair is reacting to it. 

I did a search and destroy for splits, and I have about 10% left to cut. My hair is growing in layers, so I might get .5-1" trimmed.

Here's a teaser pic I took when I made it home. I guess I still need Sabino because my hair started growing as soon as I left the stylist. It's a little frustrating because he said that I'm not suppose to mess with it until I wash out the treatment. It's really smooth, but he didn't get it really straight. There's still a lot of texture, kinda poofy.











Nichi said:


> No, I told her you were getting the BKT and she wanted to wait and see your results first. I told her you said you'd post pics and she wanted to see them. She also wanted to wait a while and see if you'd report back with updates on the BKT; shes nervous.


 
 I totally understand. I'll post my review on Wednesday after I wash.



guudhair said:


> LOVE IT!!!...thanks for sharing...
> 
> and when are you getting the BKT (don't even know what that means, lol) so I'll know exactly when to be on the look out for more pics?
> 
> you have me over here seriously considering not relaxing next week!!!


 
Thank you! I'll post more on Wednesday. 



Chelz said:


> I  your hair and the all the styles are gorgeous!
> 
> Oh and I like your shirt with the giant olive on it too!!


 
Thank you! It's kinda corny since it's actually my name. lol



mimi0410 said:


> It's gorgeous absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE IT! I cant tell you how I needed to see this today. I had a moment this morning (wash day) I was ready to *totally* give up....._so serious_! It was MEANT for me to see this thread today...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You are a true inspiration


 
Thank you! It's really a great honor to be able to inspire anyone. Thank you! 



Soliel185;This is literally the best argument I have ever seen for weaves as protective styles! :spinning:

Congrats on reaching MBL. We have completely different textures said:


> Thanks Soliel! I've admired your hair so much especially your puffs.


----------



## Dee_33 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG, look at all that beautiful thick hair.


----------



## Jaydensmommy (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## My Friend (Jun 26, 2011)

Love your curls


----------

